# Quarter House--- Is it safe to be there by yourself?



## Sugarcubesea

I'm heading to QH in January and I'm meeting up with a girlfriend,but she can only stay 2 days and I want to stay the whole week… Is is safe tone a single female in Nola?


----------



## ronparise

Sugarcubesea said:


> I'm heading to QH in January and I'm meeting up with a girlfriend,but she can only stay 2 days and I want to stay the whole week… Is is safe tone a single female in Nola?



The problem at the quarter house is the all night bar next door and the hookers on the corner


Be back at the resort before midnight and you will probably be fine


----------



## Sugarcubesea

ronparise said:


> The problem at the quarter house is the all night bar next door and the hookers on the corner
> 
> 
> Be back at the resort before midnight and you will probably be fine



My goal is to be back in by 6pm each night when I'm there by myself…I figure I can grab food at lunch to eat at dinner and then I'm good to go…

thanks Ron


----------



## DeniseM

You know that Ron is pulling your leg, right?


----------



## silentg

Go have fun, don't act like you are alone! Stand tall and confident and most of all don't listen to Ron, he is telling bogey man stories!
Silentg


----------



## vacationhopeful

Actually, I think Ron was giving an honest "heads up" piece of advice. 

And 'all-night' bar encourages drunks appearing for MORE drinking the later it gets in the night as other bars close their doors.

As for the "ladies working the evening corner" ... the ladies (if they are ladies and not some cross dressing men) might not be a BIG issue ... but the later at night it gets, their patrons might mistake a non-player as interested in providing a service.

NOLA sells FUN to the world but does have a very dark side. If you are out and about for music or dining later than 9PM... consider taking a cab directly from the from door of one place to the next (like the timeshare resort) and drink very little.


----------



## ronparise

DeniseM said:


> You know that Ron is pulling your leg, right?



No leg pulling Denise

I had to step over guys sleeping on the sidewalk in front of the bar next door and a young lady offered to rock my world. 

I like the property a lot but I won't go there with my wife again


----------



## silentg

ronparise said:


> No leg pulling Denise
> 
> I had to step over guys sleeping on the sidewalk in front of the bar next door and a young lady offered to rock my world.
> 
> I like the property a lot but I won't go there with my wife again


So you WOULD go there again Ron? Just not with your wife?


----------



## DeniseM

ronparise said:


> No leg pulling Denise
> 
> I had to step over guys sleeping on the sidewalk in front of the bar next door and a young lady offered to rock my world.
> 
> I like the property a lot but I won't go there with my wife again



WOW!  I thought this had to be a joke!


----------



## chapjim

Go to a hardware store and get a pepper spray.  Learn how to use it (spray some trees out back!).  Keep it in your hand when you're near the dark and dirty places.

Wife and I will be at QH Thanksgiving Week.  Been going there for years and haven't had any problems.  Don't expect any this year.

The 100 block of Rue Chartres is colorful, to say the least.


----------



## Passepartout

French Quarter can be.....shall we say....a bit seedy at times. Go. Have fun, but be aware of your surroundings and don't be out by yourself late. A 10 p.m. curfew wouldn't be unreasonable.

Jim


----------



## raygo123

May I ask what city youbare talking about?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luanne

raygo123 said:


> May I ask what city youbare talking about?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk



New Orleans


----------



## Sugarcubesea

DeniseM said:


> You know that Ron is pulling your leg, right?



Well I guess I do now?   LOL


----------



## Sugarcubesea

ronparise said:


> No leg pulling Denise
> 
> I had to step over guys sleeping on the sidewalk in front of the bar next door and a young lady offered to rock my world.
> 
> I like the property a lot but I won't go there with my wife again



Ron,

Is there a good safe place I can order some food and stay in for dinner when I'm there by myself?


----------



## Free2Roam

Daisy Dukes restaurant is right next door. Open 24 hours. Decent affordable breakfast and darn good BBQ wings. We always order wings to have on hand for late night snacks. But LOTS of other good places in the area.


----------



## ronparise

Sugarcubesea said:


> Ron,
> 
> Is there a good safe place I can order some food and stay in for dinner when I'm there by myself?



Daisy Dukes right next door

I don't want to overstate the problems. I never thought I was in danger. But my wife didn't much like it   At night

Day time we walked everywhere


----------



## Sugarcubesea

ronparise said:


> Daisy Dukes right next door
> 
> I don't want to overstate the problems. I never thought I was in danger. But my wife didn't much like it   At night
> 
> Day time we walked everywhere



Ron,  Thank you I appreciate the help… I think I will order some extra food at lunch times and bring back to the QH for dinner...


----------



## Sugarcubesea

vacationhopeful said:


> Actually, I think Ron was giving an honest "heads up" piece of advice.
> 
> And 'all-night' bar encourages drunks appearing for MORE drinking the later it gets in the night as other bars close their doors.
> 
> As for the "ladies working the evening corner" ... the ladies (if they are ladies and not some cross dressing men) might not be a BIG issue ... but the later at night it gets, their patrons might mistake a non-player as interested in providing a service.
> 
> NOLA sells FUN to the world but does have a very dark side. If you are out and about for music or dining later than 9PM... consider taking a cab directly from the from door of one place to the next (like the timeshare resort) and drink very little.



Thanks so much for this info....


----------



## chapjim

Sugarcubesea said:


> Ron,
> 
> Is there a good safe place I can order some food and stay in for dinner when I'm there by myself?



There are dozens of places within four or five blocks -- too many to list.

Might I suggest that dinner time is not high risk?  You will not have a problem coming home from dinner.

I don't look at drunks or bums lying in the street as being high risk either.  If they are lying in the street, it's because they can't get up or need the sleep.


----------



## Jason245

chapjim said:


> There are dozens of places within four or five blocks -- too many to list.
> 
> Might I suggest that dinner time is not high risk?  You will not have a problem coming home from dinner.
> 
> I don't look at drunks or bums lying in the street as being high risk either.  If they are lying in the street, it's because they can't get up or need the sleep.


I am not concerned about homeless or prostitutes. ..generally they will leave you alone if you leave them alone. I would be more concerned about biker bars, drug pushers, and evidence of regular street fighting and or gang activities. . 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## chapjim

Jason245 said:


> I am not concerned about homeless or prostitutes. ..generally they will leave you alone if you leave them alone. I would be more concerned about biker bars, drug pushers, and evidence of regular street fighting and or gang activities. .
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk




Most of this thread is about bums, drunks, and hookers so I addressed those.

The 100 block of Rue Chartres won't work for bikers -- there no place to park.  I've never seen pushers, street fights, or gang activities in the area either.  Maybe someone else has.  Maybe I don't stay out late enough.  

The 100 block of Rue Chartres, where Quarter House is located, is pretty tame as far what happens in the street or on the sidewalk.  Quarter House, Sneaky Pete's, Evelyn's, The Jimani, Daisy Duke's, Jimmy J's, the pizza joint, the adult toy store in the block won't tolerate activities that take away from their business.

I'm not about to say there is no crime in the French Quarter.  I will say that the "entertainment section" of the French Quarter, especially the first few blocks of Bourbon Street off Canal, is one of the most heavily-policed areas in the country.

Don't let negative fantasies keep you from staying at Quarter House.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

chapjim said:


> Most of this thread is about bums, drunks, and hookers so I addressed those.
> 
> The 100 block of Rue Chartres won't work for bikers -- there no place to park.  I've never seen pushers, street fights, or gang activities in the area either.  Maybe someone else has.  Maybe I don't stay out late enough.
> 
> The 100 block of Rue Chartres, where Quarter House is located, is pretty tame as far what happens in the street or on the sidewalk.  Quarter House, Sneaky Pete's, Evelyn's, The Jimani, Daisy Duke's, Jimmy J's, the pizza joint, the adult toy store in the block won't tolerate activities that take away from their business.
> 
> I'm not about to say there is no crime in the French Quarter.  I will say that the "entertainment section" of the French Quarter, especially the first few blocks of Bourbon Street off Canal, is one of the most heavily-policed areas in the country.
> 
> Don't let negative fantasies keep you from staying at Quarter House.



Jim,  thanks I'm so looking forward to this trip


----------



## Jason245

chapjim said:


> Most of this thread is about bums, drunks, and hookers so I addressed those.
> 
> The 100 block of Rue Chartres won't work for bikers -- there no place to park.  I've never seen pushers, street fights, or gang activities in the area either.  Maybe someone else has.  Maybe I don't stay out late enough.
> 
> The 100 block of Rue Chartres, where Quarter House is located, is pretty tame as far what happens in the street or on the sidewalk.  Quarter House, Sneaky Pete's, Evelyn's, The Jimani, Daisy Duke's, Jimmy J's, the pizza joint, the adult toy store in the block won't tolerate activities that take away from their business.
> 
> I'm not about to say there is no crime in the French Quarter.  I will say that the "entertainment section" of the French Quarter, especially the first few blocks of Bourbon Street off Canal, is one of the most heavily-policed areas in the country.
> 
> Don't let negative fantasies keep you from staying at Quarter House.


Translation : anyone going here will be fine as long as they don't do anything stupid. This is a standard urban environment. ..



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ty1on

Jason245 said:


> Translation : anyone going here will be fine as long as they don't do anything stupid. This is a standard urban environment. ..
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk



Then it must have cleaned up a LOT since I lived there in the late 90s.  Just two blocks from Bourbon Street, if you visit a convenience store, you have to order what you want across bulletproof glass from outside the building, and the clerk collects your money and delivers your goods via one of those sliding bank box type setups.  At least it was like that in the late 90s.

A male in my early thirties, I wasn't comfortable walking any streets at night except Bourbon itself and Canal.  At least on Bourbon all you got was those "Bet I can tell you where you got yo shoes" imps.


----------



## Jason245

Ty1on said:


> Then it must have cleaned up a LOT since I lived there in the late 90s.  Just two blocks from Bourbon Street, if you visit a convenience store, you have to order what you want across bulletproof glass from outside the building, and the clerk collects your money and delivers your goods via one of those sliding bank box type setups.  At least it was like that in the late 90s.
> 
> A male in my early thirties, I wasn't comfortable walking any streets at night except Bourbon itself and Canal.  At least on Bourbon all you got was those "Bet I can tell you where you got yo shoes" imps.


Katrina helped with that...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## VegasBella

Ty1on said:


> Then it must have cleaned up a LOT since I lived there in the late 90s.  Just two blocks from Bourbon Street, if you visit a convenience store, you have to order what you want across bulletproof glass from outside the building, and the clerk collects your money and delivers your goods via one of those sliding bank box type setups.  At least it was like that in the late 90s.
> 
> A male in my early thirties, I wasn't comfortable walking any streets at night except Bourbon itself and Canal.  At least on Bourbon all you got was those "Bet I can tell you where you got yo shoes" imps.



There wasn't any "they" that "cleaned up" the city. What happened was there was this huge hurricane that came along and broke the levee walls and then flooding occurred and lots and lots of people died. Entire neighborhoods were destroyed. NOLA hasn't recovered entirely. The population is lower now than it was. So even though New Orleans has the highest per capita murder rate of the country, there are fewer people there so less danger than in the 90s. 

You can actually just look up the crime data here: http://www.crimemapping.com/map/la/neworleans
input the address for the Quarter House and poke around to see what kinds of crimes are happening there and maybe to notice areas to avoid.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

VegasBella said:


> There wasn't any "they" that "cleaned up" the city. What happened was there was this huge hurricane that came along and broke the levee walls and then flooding occurred and lots and lots of people died. Entire neighborhoods were destroyed. NOLA hasn't recovered entirely. The population is lower now than it was. So even though New Orleans has the highest per capita murder rate of the country, there are fewer people there so less danger than in the 90s.
> 
> You can actually just look up the crime data here: http://www.crimemapping.com/map/la/neworleans
> input the address for the Quarter House and poke around to see what kinds of crimes are happening there and maybe to notice areas to avoid.




Thanks VB for the link… I think if I hang out during the day and stay close to the resort, I should be ok.


----------



## chapjim

Sugarcubesea said:


> Thanks VB for the link… I think if I hang out during the day and stay close to the resort, I should be ok.



You can do that but you'll have a better time if you get out and about.  

Hop on the Magazine Street bus (see if you can find a map of Magazine St.), get off, walk a block or two, hop back on the bus, do it again.  Magazine St. is like Royal Street only cheaper (antiques and jewelry).  The WWII museum on Magazine St. is awesome.

Take the St. Charles Ave. trolley out to the end then take it back.

Walk or take a trolley to the French Market.  Check out the artists and performers at Jackson Square, musicians on Royal Street.  Walk along the riverfront.  Go to Preservation Hall some evening.  Tour the old US Mint.  Café au lait and beignets at Café du Monde for breakfast or after dinner.

Too much stuff to do to stay close to the resort.  N.O. is one of the great walking cities in the world.


----------



## tashamen

Sugarcubesea said:


> Thanks VB for the link… I think if I hang out during the day and stay close to the resort, I should be ok.



As others have said, you'll be fine as long as you're not out in the wee hours.  I'm female, and am going there for a conference next May and staying at the Quarter House and never thought twice about that choice.  The conference is at the Hyatt and I have no issues with going there daily by public transport and also exploring the area on foot.


----------



## Here There

I'm female and currently in New Orleans to attend a conference at the Convention Center later this week.  Agree that there's way too much to do to stay inside or close to the resort.  Have stayed at Quarter House several times and feel that it is in general the most convenient in NOLA esp for the solo female traveler.  Some tips:

- Turn right -- instead of left -- as you exit QH to avoid the corner bar.  Daisy Dukes is a couple of doors down and Dickie Brennan's Palace Cafe on the corner at Canal has  sidewalk dining where you can take in the street scene.  If you want to stroll inside the French Quarter, turn right on Canal and enter Royal Street, where there are more pedestrians than Chartres.

- Food seems to taste better serve in local ambiance, so I've been feasting on 2 mid-day meals -- at 11am and 3pm -- when restaurants serve lunch and skipping dinner to adjust to a new timezone and the 7am conference start-time (hard for someone from the West Coast. 

- Sign up for a food tour and get tips from an insider. Groupon has an additional 20% off on "Taste of Nawlins" for today only.

This is the 2nd time in 3 years that my conference is being in this lovely city, and I find it is a fine excuse to NOLA once again.  This time I'm staying on an AC at Avenue Plaza, and while that is also a fine resort it doesn't compare to the colorful FQ environment.  Take care.


----------



## Ty1on

VegasBella said:


> There wasn't any "they" that "cleaned up" the city. What happened was there was this huge hurricane that came along and broke the levee walls and then flooding occurred and lots and lots of people died. Entire neighborhoods were destroyed. NOLA hasn't recovered entirely. The population is lower now than it was. So even though New Orleans has the highest per capita murder rate of the country, there are fewer people there so less danger than in the 90s.
> 
> You can actually just look up the crime data here: http://www.crimemapping.com/map/la/neworleans
> input the address for the Quarter House and poke around to see what kinds of crimes are happening there and maybe to notice areas to avoid.



I never mentioned any "they" and I'm well aware of Katrina, as I still had friends in N.O.  I'm sure many of the lowest criminals stayed in the communities to which they migrated and are now annoying those communities.  Judging by the map, it appears that enough did return to NAwlins to maintain its reputation as a good place to get mugged/defrauded/otherwise ripped off if you wander off into the wrong area.

I will say that looking at the map has jogged my memory of the French Quarter, and the location of Quarter House is one of the safer ones as the French Quarter goes.  I like that whole area toward the river and close to Canal Street.  I wouldn't have much of a problem venturing out along Canal Street to find dinner and being back in by 10.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Here There said:


> I'm female and currently in New Orleans to attend a conference at the Convention Center later this week.  Agree that there's way too much to do to stay inside or close to the resort.  Have stayed at Quarter House several times and feel that it is in general the most convenient in NOLA esp for the solo female traveler.  Some tips:
> 
> - Turn right -- instead of left -- as you exit QH to avoid the corner bar.  Daisy Dukes is a couple of doors down and Dickie Brennan's Palace Cafe on the corner at Canal has  sidewalk dining where you can take in the street scene.  If you want to stroll inside the French Quarter, turn right on Canal and enter Royal Street, where there are more pedestrians than Chartres.
> 
> - Food seems to taste better serve in local ambiance, so I've been feasting on 2 mid-day meals -- at 11am and 3pm -- when restaurants serve lunch and skipping dinner to adjust to a new timezone and the 7am conference start-time (hard for someone from the West Coast.
> 
> - Sign up for a food tour and get tips from an insider. Groupon has an additional 20% off on "Taste of Nawlins" for today only.
> 
> This is the 2nd time in 3 years that my conference is being in this lovely city, and I find it is a fine excuse to NOLA once again.  This time I'm staying on an AC at Avenue Plaza, and while that is also a fine resort it doesn't compare to the colorful FQ environment.  Take care.



Thank you, this is some great information....


----------



## MaryH

I am in my 40s and have walked 5-8 blocks in NOLA past midnight as a single female occasionally but took the normal precaution of walking only on well light streets, crossing to the other side of the street if I don't like the look in front of me and walk briskly and confidently.  But I know NOLA reasonable well and know I will not get lost and do not need a map for the main area I am familiar with.  

If I am not familiar with the area or if it is too far, I take a cab.   Dinner is not an issue.  Several restaurants have nice happy hours so you can have a nice meal a bit early and be back at Quarter House by 8 or 9pm while things are still tame. 

Enjoy NOLA.. Great city.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

MaryH said:


> I am in my 40s and have walked 5-8 blocks in NOLA past midnight as a single female occasionally but took the normal precaution of walking only on well light streets, crossing to the other side of the street if I don't like the look in front of me and walk briskly and confidently.  But I know NOLA reasonable well and know I will not get lost and do not need a map for the main area I am familiar with.
> 
> If I am not familiar with the area or if it is too far, I take a cab.   Dinner is not an issue.  Several restaurants have nice happy hours so you can have a nice meal a bit early and be back at Quarter House by 8 or 9pm while things are still tame.
> 
> Enjoy NOLA.. Great city.



Awesome, I'm really looking forward to my upcoming visit


----------



## jules54

*New Orleans*

I have traveled to New Orleans many times with just girlfriends and have walked the quarter after midnight alone. I would not suggest that is a good idea. I saw many young people that were described as gutter rats by the locals that are homeless and looking for trouble even during the daylight hours. Don't let anyone get you into a compromising position where they could surround you.
 During the daylight you will be perfectly safe. Even than stay in high traffic areas and always pay attention. I agree many places to dine in the timeshare would be very safe to eat dinner as the streets are crowded and so are the places to dine. 
Love the city and love the French Market area. 
Try the New Orleans Cooking School it is a ton of fun with a bunch of people and you get plenty to eat and it is very walkable.


----------



## Joe33426

Here There said:


> - Turn right -- instead of left -- as you exit QH to avoid the corner bar.  Daisy Dukes is a couple of doors down and Dickie Brennan's Palace Cafe on the corner at Canal has  sidewalk dining where you can take in the street scene.  If you want to stroll inside the French Quarter, turn right on Canal and enter Royal Street, where there are more pedestrians than Chartres.



OP - This is really good advice... If out at night, stay on the main streets where there are more pedestrians and you'll be fine.  Taking a right out of the resort and right on Canal you'll be surrounded by tourists.  

During the day we've walked past QH so many times with no problems, but at night we tend to walk on busier streets (e.g. Canal, Royal, Decatur, Bourbon, etc.).  We're NYC street smart and like safety in numbers.


----------



## Fern Modena

I don't know how "Street Smart" you are, and if you live in or have lived in a large urban area.

I've vacationed by myself many times over the years, or with only my sister. To be "street smart" means to be aware of your surroundings at all times. Know what's ahead of you, and if it doesn't look savory, cross the street. Heck, when going to work at 5AM in San Francisco, i used to have to walk one block from my car to the subway. I walked on the sidewalk, near the street, not near the doorways. If there was anybody sleeping on the sidewalk or just hanging around, I'd either cross or walk out in the street. Nothing ever happened, and luck had nothing to do with it.

If you need to figure out where you are going, look at a map before you leave the timeshare, not on the street. Doing so on the street makes you look uncertain, something you don't want. Better to go into a store and ask, or look at your map in a restroom, etc. 

Its all about attitude. Look like you have a purpose when you are out at night. Don't lollygag a night, but do look up and ahead, as you always should. Windowshop during the day. It is a fun thing to do in the FQ, especially on Royal St., and on Magazine St.

DO go out to dinner. Eat early-ish, before it is too crowded. If you are more than a couple of blocks from the timeshare, consider a taxi back. Just make it part of your expenses. 

There are too many good restaurants in NOLA to stay in at night. If you feel you must, then go to them for lunch. Commanders Palace has a good lunch, and its much more reasonable than dinner. Many other places do as well. 

Enjoy your visit, and come back and let us know how it was!

Fern


----------



## Sugarcubesea

I'm definitely street smart, I've lived in big cities where I have to always be on guard...

I will buy some pepper spray and just be on guard, I'm hopeful that I will no issues and just a great time….

thanks for all of the help…




Fern Modena said:


> I don't know how "Street Smart" you are, and if you live in or have lived in a large urban area.
> 
> I've vacationed by myself many times over the years, or with only my sister. To be "street smart" means to be aware of your surroundings at all times. Know what's ahead of you, and if it doesn't look savory, cross the street. Heck, when going to work at 5AM in San Francisco, i used to have to walk one block from my car to the subway. I walked on the sidewalk, near the street, not near the doorways. If there was anybody sleeping on the sidewalk or just hanging around, I'd either cross or walk out in the street. Nothing ever happened, and luck had nothing to do with it.
> 
> If you need to figure out where you are going, look at a map before you leave the timeshare, not on the street. Doing so on the street makes you look uncertain, something you don't want. Better to go into a store and ask, or look at your map in a restroom, etc.
> 
> Its all about attitude. Look like you have a purpose when you are out at night. Don't lollygag a night, but do look up and ahead, as you always should. Windowshop during the day. It is a fun thing to do in the FQ, especially on Royal St., and on Magazine St.
> 
> DO go out to dinner. Eat early-ish, before it is too crowded. If you are more than a couple of blocks from the timeshare, consider a taxi back. Just make it part of your expenses.
> 
> There are too many good restaurants in NOLA to stay in at night. If you feel you must, then go to them for lunch. Commanders Palace has a good lunch, and its much more reasonable than dinner. Many other places do as well.
> 
> Enjoy your visit, and come back and let us know how it was!
> 
> Fern


----------



## Fern Modena

If you are flying, you must put Mace, aka "pepper spray" in your checked luggage. You can't carry it on. And you can't bring CS or CN sprays at all.

Fern 



Sugarcubesea said:


> I'm definitely street smart, I've lived in big cities where I have to always be on guard...
> 
> I will buy some pepper spray and just be on guard, I'm hopeful that I will no issues and just a great time….
> 
> thanks for all of the help…


----------



## Saintsfanfl

The bar next door, bums, and "strippers" don't really bother me. To each their own. To me it's just real life and real people. I take my pack of small kids and it doesn't bother us but you have to expect the smell of urine or vomit on occasion in the evenings. It get's washed in the early morning hours. I can totally understand that it isn't for everyone.

The real issue to me with a person alone at night is safety. Basically the potential to be mugged. I will walk anywhere down there with my wife but we are both trained and have experience. The police presence in the FQ needed to increase as of my last visit a year ago. I hear budgets are an issue but I fully expect it to improve at some point. I will be there in a few weeks.

You don't have to go far for a quick bite at night. There is a handicap entrance between the QH main entrance and Daisy Dukes that you can very quickly exit, pick up food to go, and go back in. Part of the "awareness" is making sure nobody slips in behind you during the handicap auto closure and lock. They may also deliver, not certain.

Daisy Dukes is decent regular food. Good prices. Good fried green tomatoes 24/7 if you are into those. I eat them for breakfast and dinner when I am there. For a little more gourmet *Jimmy J's* {http://jimmyjscafe.com/} is right next to Daisy Duke's. My wife loves Jimmy J's and it is so close.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Saintsfanfl said:


> The bar next door, bums, and "strippers" don't really bother me. To each their own. To me it's just real life and real people. I take my pack of small kids and it doesn't bother us but you have to expect the smell or urine or vomit on occasion in the evenings. It get's washed in the early morning hours. I can totally understand that it isn't for everyone.
> 
> The real issue to me with a person alone at night is safety. Basically the potential to be mugged. I will walk anywhere down there with my wife but we are both trained and have experience. The police presence in the QH needed to increase as of my last visit a year ago. I hear budgets are an issue but I fully expect it to improve at some point. I will be there in a few weeks.
> 
> You don't have to go far for a quick bite at night. There is a handicap entrance between the QH main entrance and Daisy Dukes that you can very quickly exit, pick up food to go, and go back in. Part of the "awareness" is making sure nobody slips in behind you during the handicap auto closure and lock. They may also deliver, not certain.
> 
> Daisy Dukes is decent regular food. Good prices. Good fried green tomatoes 24/7 if you are into those. I eat them for breakfast and dinner when I am there. For a little more gourmet *Jimmy J's* {http://jimmyjscafe.com/} is right next to Daisy Duke's. My wife loves Jimmy J's and it is so close.



Thanks, Great info… I will just stay alert and vigilant..


----------



## Saintsfanfl

Correction! I stated that police presence in the QH needed to increase and budgets were an issue. I meant FQ (French Quarter) and not the QH! Budgets at the QH are fine and no police presence is needed


----------



## chapjim

Saintsfanfl said:


> The bar next door, bums, and "strippers" don't really bother me. To each their own. To me it's just real life and real people. I take my pack of small kids and it doesn't bother us but you have to expect the smell of urine or vomit on occasion in the evenings. It get's washed in the early morning hours. I can totally understand that it isn't for everyone.
> 
> The real issue to me with a person alone at night is safety. Basically the potential to be mugged. I will walk anywhere down there with my wife but we are both trained and have experience. The police presence in the FQ needed to increase as of my last visit a year ago. I hear budgets are an issue but I fully expect it to improve at some point. I will be there in a few weeks.
> 
> You don't have to go far for a quick bite at night. There is a handicap entrance between the QH main entrance and Daisy Dukes that you can very quickly exit, pick up food to go, and go back in. Part of the "awareness" is making sure nobody slips in behind you during the handicap auto closure and lock. They may also deliver, not certain.
> 
> Daisy Dukes is decent regular food. Good prices. Good fried green tomatoes 24/7 if you are into those. I eat them for breakfast and dinner when I am there. For a little more gourmet *Jimmy J's* {http://jimmyjscafe.com/} is right next to Daisy Duke's. My wife loves Jimmy J's and it is so close.



We spent Thanksgiving Week at Quarter House.  One morning, across the street and up against the wall to the Marriott garage, there was a guy sleeping.  Not a bum, or at least not the usual bum you see on the street or in doorways.  This guy had a high end sleeping bag and equally high end backpack, cup of coffee next to him.  Other than sleeping on cement, he seemed to be doing pretty well!


----------



## Bailey#1

Don't miss Frenchmen Street when you are there. It is safe and that is where the music is. At night just take a cab from there to your hotel. The jazz clubs are amazing check out the spotted cat video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1JLleOQrLFg There is music even during the day.


----------



## pedro47

I think you will be fine also, unless you are telling every Dick, Tom & Harris you are along.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

I leave this week for my first ever stay at QH as an owner… How much cash should I bring for Taxi's and the Streetcar's?


----------



## lizap

Unfortunately there are innocent tourists murdered, raped, robbed here. Excellent advice was given earlier: if you're going out at night, take a cab. A friend of mine who lived in the Quarter for a significant portion of her adult life recently told me that she would no longer go there at night because the crime has gotten so bad.  I wish something could be done about this. I so much love N.O. as it is such a unique and special place. 




Jason245 said:


> Translation : anyone going here will be fine as long as they don't do anything stupid. This is a standard urban environment. ..
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## lizap

Trust me, it has gotten much worse since you lived here.




Ty1on said:


> Then it must have cleaned up a LOT since I lived there in the late 90s.  Just two blocks from Bourbon Street, if you visit a convenience store, you have to order what you want across bulletproof glass from outside the building, and the clerk collects your money and delivers your goods via one of those sliding bank box type setups.  At least it was like that in the late 90s.
> 
> A male in my early thirties, I wasn't comfortable walking any streets at night except Bourbon itself and Canal.  At least on Bourbon all you got was those "Bet I can tell you where you got yo shoes" imps.


----------



## lizap

Crime stats aside, if you are the person assaulted, murdered, etc., they don't matter.  There's hardly a day that goes by that there's not a violent crime or two in our city, and sometimes innocent people are affected.  Much of this isn't reported at the national level.  Would this keep me from visiting here? Absolutely not.  But I would use extra precaution and would be very, very careful being out at night anywhere in the N.O. area.



VegasBella said:


> There wasn't any "they" that "cleaned up" the city. What happened was there was this huge hurricane that came along and broke the levee walls and then flooding occurred and lots and lots of people died. Entire neighborhoods were destroyed. NOLA hasn't recovered entirely. The population is lower now than it was. So even though New Orleans has the highest per capita murder rate of the country, there are fewer people there so less danger than in the 90s.
> 
> You can actually just look up the crime data here: http://www.crimemapping.com/map/la/neworleans
> input the address for the Quarter House and poke around to see what kinds of crimes are happening there and maybe to notice areas to avoid.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

lizap said:


> Crime stats aside, if you are the person assaulted, murdered, etc., they don't matter.  There's hardly a day that goes by that there's not a violent crime or two in our city, and sometimes innocent people are affected.  Much of this isn't reported at the national level.  Would this keep me from visiting here? Absolutely not.  But I would use extra precaution and would be very, very careful being out at night anywhere in the N.O. area.



LIZAP,  I plan on doing early dinners and or taking a cab from the hotel for those days that I want to eat out after 6:00pm.

I appreciate your insider info....thanks


----------



## chapjim

Sugarcubesea said:


> LIZAP,  I plan on doing early dinners and or taking a cab from the hotel for those days that I want to eat out after 6:00pm.
> 
> I appreciate your insider info....thanks



Question:  Did you stick to this routine?  Really?


----------



## Sugarcubesea

chapjim said:


> Question:  Did you stick to this routine?  Really?



My Plan was to stick to this routine, but by the 4th day after my family left, I felt comfortable enough to walk to certain area's by myself….

I went to eat in the Garden District one night and dinner ran late so I took a cab back at 10:00pm….

It was a great trip


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Here There said:


> I'm female and currently in New Orleans to attend a conference at the Convention Center later this week.  Agree that there's way too much to do to stay inside or close to the resort.  Have stayed at Quarter House several times and feel that it is in general the most convenient in NOLA esp for the solo female traveler.  Some tips:
> 
> - Turn right -- instead of left -- as you exit QH to avoid the corner bar.  Daisy Dukes is a couple of doors down and Dickie Brennan's Palace Cafe on the corner at Canal has  sidewalk dining where you can take in the street scene.  If you want to stroll inside the French Quarter, turn right on Canal and enter Royal Street, where there are more pedestrians than Chartres.
> 
> - Food seems to taste better serve in local ambiance, so I've been feasting on 2 mid-day meals -- at 11am and 3pm -- when restaurants serve lunch and skipping dinner to adjust to a new timezone and the 7am conference start-time (hard for someone from the West Coast.
> 
> - Sign up for a food tour and get tips from an insider. Groupon has an additional 20% off on "Taste of Nawlins" for today only.
> 
> This is the 2nd time in 3 years that my conference is being in this lovely city, and I find it is a fine excuse to NOLA once again.  This time I'm staying on an AC at Avenue Plaza, and while that is also a fine resort it doesn't compare to the colorful FQ environment.  Take care.



I did this pretty much every day, even when family was with me…. Turning right out of the resort is the way to go….


----------

